# H-61 BOARD..... URGENTLY NEEDED



## avichandana20000 (Aug 22, 2021)

Need a H61 mobo urgently  in good condition.


----------



## chetansha (Aug 25, 2021)

have one intel, belongs to a friend, unfortunately he wants to sell as a combo
Intel original H61 with Pentium G2010 CPU


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 31, 2021)

Mods pls delete this thread... got the mobo


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 31, 2021)

how did u get it? was it a new or used board?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 10, 2021)

actually i also need 1 how did you got it?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 10, 2021)

i think h61 mobos from gigabyte are still available-you will just have to look for it in offline stores.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 10, 2021)

its for 3rd gen intel yea? is it this one?/this?


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 10, 2021)

zebronics one is also on amazon


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 10, 2021)

yeah they are both h61 but the gigabyte board is overpriced at 7.5k


----------

